# Nerite snails for brown algae control?



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I read on another forum that nerite snails are a good option to control brown algae. I'm fighting it a bit in my mbuna tank (I don't think grandpa remembered to turn the lights off every night while we were away...)

Anyway, I don't want to use plecos, as I've read mixed results with them being attacked by the cichlids, and I don't want to risk having fish killed or hurt.

So, I'm only keeping lights on for 4 hours / day right now, but would the snails be a good option? If so, where could I find some?

Thanks, 
Rich


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Do your mbuna tanks have a high ph?

If so the nerite snails may have a hard time adjusting to the water, but otherwise they are great at eating algae...


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

7.8, the last I checked. I heard they do OK in harder water with higher pH...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well then it should be fine, just be sure to drip acclimate them and take your time. I have my nerite snails in a tank with a ph of 6.5, they do a good job on surface algae!


----------

